# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  happy to report...

## MIke R

the skiing this morning was

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

a few of us felt like it was the least we can do, our sworn duty, to check out conditions and make sure everything is ok for the mobs of tourists about to descend this weekend....
service with a smile is our motto!

----------


## fins85258

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hur...x?animate=true

Storm #2 is off the California coast with #3 right behind it

----------


## amyb

Good for you. It is ever so important for one to enjoys one's work!!

----------


## LindaP

I leave for Colorado wednesday...I'll be happy to report conditions......as long as it warms up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## MIke R

Yeah I was talking to someone in Breck the other day who said it was 8 below..that is highly unusual for there...highly

----------


## Benster

The warming trend is now in full swing!!! 38 degrees today, in the foothills outside of Denver, and 48 tomorrow, but the mountains need lots more snow. Average base is 18 inches.

----------


## MIke R

we ve gone from dire  and desperate, to being in pretty good shape ...in the wink of an eye....

BIG relief

----------


## phil62

Good for you-have a terrific season. A

----------


## MIke R

thanks....so far so good Amy..and sales are even good lately...today Santa is arriving at my bookstore and reading Jan Bretts Gingerbread Babies to mobs of kids at 3oclock....glad I got a game this afternoon and will have to miss it... :laugh:

----------


## Voosh

Games and kids are cool. But, let it snow, let it snow... 

Here, in our part of the eastern, upper midwest we got some snow flurries during the "blizzard." Geez. Cross country skis are still chilling in the garage.

----------


## Voosh

As I'm sitting here looking at NO SNOW. 

Reminds me of the year Kathy and two friends went off in the morning to Xcross ski. I was tooo hungover.

Got up and said "WTF, I'll be there." 

I cruised and bruised (yeah, took a stop to help the local ski patrol get some unlucky "diaper" out of the trees - good thing was that we were only 100 yards from a road and ambulance guys.)

Cruised the short trails (about 5 miles) and no sight of "my pack." Yeah, I used to love scooting up on a trail and skipping into the drifts, while saying "Coming thru!" as I passed the "trail folks." 

Didn't find 'em. 

Came back to "the shack" and everyone is sitting by the fire and asking where I'd been (I was frost covered.) They took the super short trail and I did the usual tourist run and showed up minutes after they did. 

I slugged down a Coke and did two more hours on the ski hills and woods (Yeah, MikeR, Y'all hate when a telemarker comes down a hill and makes many look silly.)

Ahhh! But! Where's the fu*kin' snow here? I love practicing skating, etc. in this yard.

----------


## MIke R

> (Yeah, MikeR, Y'all hate when a telemarker comes down a hill and makes many look



telemarker people are awesome...I tried it....I like it - but its too much work!

----------


## Voosh

"Mikey likes it." (telemarking, Nooo, not telemarketing) I love it. Yep, a real workout. Worth every moment. 

It's great to do a "hockey slide" on the wrong side of the lift and have some doofus say "Sir, you're supposed to stay in the lane." 

Hah I was in line for the lift again before my "big ski" friends slided in. 

I, too, like snow.  :p  :P   :thumb up:   !!!   :cool:

----------


## rivertrash

-8 in Beaver Creek this morning.  24" base.  Still a long way to go to get the entire mountain open. 14 of 25 lifts open.  46% of terrain open.

----------


## LindaP

Hey Dick,
       My daughter was just there last weekend, with some girlfriends.....and they had a blast snowboarding!!!!! I asked her if she got those delicious cookies from the Ritz; but she said they got some in town instead!!!! Yum! Hi to Cici, have fun out there!!!!
  Too bad I'll miss you, I'm leaving for Denver tomorrow!

----------


## amyb

Linda-have a great safe trip. I will look for you on St Barths in January, right?

----------


## rivertrash

Beaver Creek hands out chocolate chip cookies about 3 p.m. each day at the base of the main mountain.  Every year they have a cookie recipe contest to determine which one they will hand out that year.  It's a big deal -- they have hundreds of recipe entries -- then have the final cook-off the day before Thanksgiving in Beaver Creek Village, where they have 5 finalists bake 1000 cookies each.  Then they give away the 5000 cookies.  If you are not there within the first 15 minutes, you are SOL.  Glad your daughter had a good time.

----------


## LindaP

Yes, when we were there, they had THE BEST chocolate chip cookies I ever had!!!!!Are you guys there for Christmas, Dick?
   And, thanks Amy, yes, we will definately see you guys in January!!!! Have a great holiday!

----------


## MIke R

Dick,,we just had our cookie contest last weekend..we call it Cookies and Snow....you pay 7 bucks which gets you a coupon book for free samples of cookies from around the resort....you end up with about 2 dozen cookies from your coupons...then you get a ballot and you vote for the best cookie....people love it....

----------


## rivertrash

Cecie and I are going out Christmas Eve and I'm coming back January 4.  Cecie doesn't have a return ticket.

----------


## rivertrash

Getting the suckers into town near the front doors of the shops!

----------


## MIke R

> Getting the suckers into town near the front doors of the shops!




absolutely....all three of our shops were "Official Cookie Locations"...plus we had Santa doing a book reading...it was a zoo!!!!

too bad I had a game that afternoon and Wendi had to deal with it all }:|  }:|  }:|

----------


## Voosh

Dick, 

All the best to you and Cecie for the holidays. And, to all here. 

As for the Ritz at Bachelors Gulch - eaaarly in the morn, taking "that dawg" out for a spin and dump. Stop in at the "bar". They give Fletch a cookie and I get my Bloody Mary. We get done (cleanup courtesy of the biped.) Stop in, another cookie for pup. A coffee to take up to room for me. Nice snooze and then hit the hills. Sounds like a slow snow year there right now. 

We missed all the big snow extravaganza here in our part of the midwest last week. Huge winds, less than 1/2 inch of snow that melted immediately. I'm still thinking of burning my skis.

----------

